# if a squirrel dog trees a coon would you call that running trash



## Primos can man (Jan 27, 2011)

i was just wondering if people correct there squirrel dogs if they get up on a coon or do they just let the dog do there thang and shoot it out to them ?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 27, 2011)

People who hunt the same dog on squirrels during the day and coons at night would shoot the coon out. 

I only squirrel hunt, so that would be considered trash to me. I scold them and then pull them off the tree. I wouldn't shoot it out to them....but thats just me.

Most people would shoot it out to their dogs.


----------



## ksa89 (Jan 27, 2011)

to my understanding some people use their dogs for both. so i would not correct my dog for this. thats my 2 cents


----------



## huntmore (Jan 27, 2011)

kinda like finding a hundred dollar bill in my trash can


----------



## Primos can man (Jan 27, 2011)

huntmore said:


> kinda like finding a hundred dollar bill in my trash can



so you dont mind your dog running them?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Primos can man said:


> so you dont mind your dog running them?



I do not mnid and would have shot it out.  But "trash" is in the eyes of the hunter.  I let mine tree squirrel or coon, both are winners.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine tree whatever they can in the day time. Which is hardly ever coon. They tree coons and possum at night. Ive shot groundhogs,coon and possum and squirrel to them. I just enjoy a treedog in my little dogs! Now if my hounds tree a squirrel at night. Im whooping tail. So just depends on what you want to do I guess.


----------



## state159 (Jan 27, 2011)

It's OK with me if mine tree anything that climbs; i.e. squirrels, coons, possums, cats. I only shoot out what I want and don't scold the dog for treeing any climber.


----------



## 027181 (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe in field trials anything that climbs besides a house cat it is not plus points or minus points, when i used to loe my dogs to tree a coon


----------



## huntmore (Jan 27, 2011)

Primos can man said:


> so you dont mind your dog running them?



I have a little treeing feist and if she treed a coon I would shoot it out to her. Making sure he was stone dead before he hit the ground. If all she treed was coon I would take her hunting at night and call her a coon dog. If my coon dog trees a squirrel he had better pucker up cuz he fixen to right the lightning.


----------



## mag shooter (Jan 27, 2011)

state159 said:


> It's OK with me if mine tree anything that climbs; i.e. squirrels, coons, possums, cats. I only shoot out what I want and don't scold the dog for treeing any climber.



Bingo !!!      if it climbs  ........ a tree dog ought to tree it !!!!


----------



## bubu (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it when mine trees a daytime coon


----------



## wclawrence (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't care if it is a three-toed sloth as long as it will climb.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't have tree dogs..I have squirrel dogs, so thats what I expect them to tree. I don't want to walk to a tree with a turkey, coon, opossum, house cat, rabbit... in it. I want to walk to trees that my dogs have treed squirrels in. So, I don't shoot anything out to them except squirrels. At least, thats my thinking. But, I know of a lot of people that use opossums and coons to get young dogs and pups started treeing. It's really up to the handler of the dog. Everyone has their own way of handling and training dogs. My way isn't the best way for everybody, but its my way.

Mine won't tree a possum, even if he's watching it climb up a tree and he would probably do the same thing with a coon, but he's a good squirrel dog.


----------



## jamo76 (Jan 28, 2011)

*coon*

First solid tree my dog had was a coon. Shot it out to him and it was just what he needed to get going. He is treeing squirrels now. We havn't run across anymore coons. I think they are scared, I can hit them!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 28, 2011)

If I was squirrel hunting I would expect my dog to tree a squirrel. Kinda like a rabbit dog running deer when I am expecting to eat a rabbit stew that night.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2011)

I love an all-around dog (unless it's a trashy coon hound lol.) One of the best dogs I ever had, I raised from a pup when I was a kid. It was half beagle and half feist. It would run rabbits, tree squirrels and groundhogs, and even halfway point grouse in the daytime. It would tree coons and possums at night, wouldn't run a rabbit at all after dark even though he was a great rabbit dog in the daytime. I had a lot of good hunts with that little feller.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jan 28, 2011)

state159 said:


> It's OK with me if mine tree anything that climbs; i.e. squirrels, coons, possums, cats. I only shoot out what I want and don't scold the dog for treeing any climber.




Well stated, Ronny.  I agree fully


----------



## sljones (Jan 28, 2011)

Robert Warnock said:


> Well stated, Ronny.  I agree fully




Me three.


----------



## state159 (Jan 28, 2011)

Everyone likes to do things a little different. I guess there's really no right or wrong answer here. Good discussion men. 

Thanks,
Ronny Staten


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2011)

Did yall know groundhogs can climb trees? Ive shot several out to my little dog. I even have pics to prove it but the card is in a trail cam in south Ga. I will post em one day when I get it back.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep, seen 'em do it several times.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 28, 2011)

It depends on the person and the dog. My dogs can tree just about anything I can eat or give to someone else to eat and it's fine with me. If I ever have a dog I plan to competition hunt It will be squirrels only. I know they don't minus points for coon but ten minutes wasted can be all it takes to cause a loss.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 28, 2011)

ejs1980 said:


> It depends on the person and the dog. My dogs can tree just about anything I can eat or give to someone else to eat and it's fine with me. If I ever have a dog I plan to competition hunt It will be squirrels only. I know they don't minus points for coon but ten minutes wasted can be all it takes to cause a loss.


----------

